# Would a cx cope with the MTL?



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Aug 2011)

I miss mtb'ing sometimes, but not enough to buy another bike..I'm thinking of doing the Mary towny loop on my giant tcr 1 with 32mm tyres on. Do you think it will cope or is it a silly idea?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (30 Aug 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> I miss mtb'ing sometimes, but not enough to buy another bike..I'm thinking of doing the Mary towny loop on my giant tcr 1 with 32mm tyres on. Do you think it will cope or is it a silly idea?



Based on these amazing pictures I would say yes. Just be prepared to have your filling shaken out of your head in places.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Aug 2011)

I know that site well as he only lives 5 miles away over the moors, I'm surprised I've never noticed the cx bikes before


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2011)

Based on the fact that you gave up mountain biking because you weren't going to do any more proper off-road riding after your serious crash, I'd say starting to do it again only on a CX bike probably _is_ silly! 

However ...

It definitely _can_ be done. Top CX rider Nick Craig rode over 90 miles of the Pennine Bridleway/MTL on his CX bike in just under 12 hours! Write-up here. 

If you do it, take it easy!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (30 Aug 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Based on the fact that you gave up mountain biking because you weren't going to do any more proper off-road riding after your serious crash, I'd say starting to do it again only on a CX bike probably _is_ silly!
> 
> However ...
> 
> ...



Nick Craig is however a god !


----------



## Globalti (30 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Based on these amazing pictures I would say yes. Just be prepared to have your filling shaken out of your head in places.



Blimey! I've just seen myself in one of those pics! I'm the rider in the Kona kit fixing my bike in the "Amazing photo of two groups of riders...." I can vaguely remember the incident, haven't spoken with Ian Donohoe for years so must email him about it.

Edit: Shaun, you must know that the MTL is a very tough ride indeed, the first time I did it was on a full rigid Kona Hei Hei (titanium so quite smooth riding) and by the end I felt absolutely beaten up. The second time I did it I had SIDs on my bike, which made a significant difference to the level of fatigue. The worst bit is the cobbles and big rocks up on Rooley Moor, which will hammer you whatever you're riding. There are also some sections of stone packhorse trail where you are banging from rock to rock, like this:


----------



## Alun (30 Aug 2011)

The MTL is a bit of a beast, be prepared to carry for long periods! Chapeau if you can do it, I wouldn't try it on a CX bike though. Don't get caught out on top of the moors alone with a bent wheel!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2011)

Shaun has done the MTL several times in the past so he does know what is involved!

I've also done it and I wouldn't fancy it on anything less plush/rugged than my Rock Lobster hardtail.


----------



## Dave Crampton (30 Aug 2011)

They used to cycle up the three peaks in Yorkshire on a cyclocross (as I went to see it in the 80's) on their road bikes with inch & a 1/4 semi knobbly tyres so I would guess you could.

EDIT just looking at the bike on the web, is it really a Cyclocross or road bike?


----------

